# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  L-C METER

## terys2

Πρόκειται για ένα l-c meter που χρησιμοποιεί τον κοινό pic16f84.Το σχέδιο βρίσκεται στην εξής σελίδα: http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/
Μπορώ να πω ύστερα από σύγκριση με άλλα του εμπορίου ότι είναι ίσο στης μετρήσεις ακόμα και καλύτερο από αυτά  :Biggrin:

----------


## jimk

η σελιδα δεν ανοιγει

υλικα που βρικες?

----------


## badsak

Πατα εδω ανοιγει κανονικα
http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc

----------


## KOKAR

πράγματι, η σελίδα δεν ανοίγει.....

μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το θεωρητικό και το ΗΕΧ file του 16F84 ?

----------


## badsak

Δεν ανοιγει γιατι η σελιδα βγαινει ετσι (http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/.Μπορώ)
 Βγαλτε το .Μπορώ και ανοιγει κανονικα. :Wink:

----------


## HFProject

Διορθωμένο

----------


## terys2

Thnx για την διόρθωση.Υλικά, από ebay την lcd , τον pic16f84 από παλιό sample και τα υπόλοιπα είναι έυκολα να βρεθούν παντού  :Wink:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Από τη σελίδα αυτή κατασκεύασα το συχνόμετρο. Την οθόνη LCD αγόρασα από το Φανό. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πού μπορώ να βρω φωτιζόμενη οθόνη 1Χ16 γιατί αυτή που πήρα δεν έχει οπίσθιο φωτισμό;

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη Θεοκριτου 11α Περιστερι Digital electronics 2105728859-2105743815 απο εκει εχω παρει και εγω.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Γνωρίζεις πόσο πρέπει να είναι το ρεύμα των LEDs του οπίσθιου φωτισμού;
Το συχνόμετρο σκέφτομαι να το ανεβάσω στις "Κατασκευές". 
Το πρόβλημα με το παραπάνω όργανο μέτρησης αυτεπαγωγών είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να μετρήσει μεγάλη αυτεπαγωγή (πχ 10Η). Μπορεί όμως να μετρήσει με ακρίβεια αυτεπαγωγές της τάξης των μΗ.

----------


## terys2

Η τάση είναι 5v για τον φωτισμό.Έφτιαξα και εγώ το συχνόμετρο της παρακάτω page http://www.qsl.net/yo5ofh/pic/freque...ith_pic_16.htm. Ναι δεν μετράει τόσο ψηλά σε H όμως είναι πολύ καλό για μh και mh,φτάνει ως 1 henry το max.

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη δεν θυμαμαι ποσα mA θελει ο φωτισμος αν τον τροφοδοτισεις απο τα 5ν βαζεις μια αντισταση 33Ω  απο 12ν υπολογισε 150Ω για τον μετρητη
υπαρχει και ενα αλλο κυκλωμα στο ιδιο σαιτ που δουλευει με τον 16F628 πολυ καλυτερο μια και εχει μεσα τον τελεστικο εχει καλυτερη ακριβεια αυτο εχω φιαξει και εγω.

----------


## Thanos10

Εχω ανεβασει μια κατασκευη συχνομετρου που μετρα μεχρι 1GHZ και μετρα ολα τα σηματα.

----------


## Thanos10

Νικο μπραβο που το πετυχες γιατι αυτα τα οργανα ειναι ευαισθητα.

----------


## terys2

Με prescaler είναι ? Ανέβασε το schematic  :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

Το εχω ανεβασει παρουσιαση κατασκευων συχνομετρο 2ΗΖ μεχρι 1GHZ

----------


## KOKAR

Όταν βραχυκυκλώνουμε το jumper LK1  τότε το LCD μας δείχνει την
  συχνότητα του ταλαντωτή η οποία είναι 593.32KΗz



  άρα βάζοντας ένα διακόπτη όπως στο παρακάτω σχήμα θα μπορούσε να 
  παίξει και τον ρόλο συχνόμετρου ??




  από ότι βλέπω στον κώδικα όταν η F είναι μικρότερη 2560Ηz τότε βγάζει
  Under range  , ενώ όταν η F > 655359Hz βγάζει το μήνυμα Over range
  Άρα θα πρέπει να επέμβουμε και στον κώδικα για να μας δείξει κάτω από 2560Ηz και πάνω από 655359Hz ???



  M_F3	call	HOME
	call	Measure		; Measure F3 & leave it there

	movf	F3,w		; test for "too low" frequency
	beq	OORange		; F < 2560Hz ?

	btfss	INTCON,T0IF	; test for "too high" frequency
	goto	OK2GO		; F > 655359Hz ?

----------


## SV1EDG

Σωστό φαίνεται αλλά...καλό θα ήταν να μπει και ένα κυκλωματάκι προστασίας υπέρτασης στην είσοδο καθώς και ένα κυκλωμα προενίσχυσης το οποίο μάλιστα μπορεί και να αλλάζει ανάλογα την συχνότητα που θες να μετρήσεις.Τώρα για τον κώδικα σίγουρα κάτι χρειάζεται.

----------


## Mousakias

Αξιος άξιος.... :Laugh:

----------


## KOKAR

> Σωστό φαίνεται αλλά...καλό θα ήταν να μπει και ένα κυκλωματάκι προστασίας υπέρτασης στην είσοδο καθώς και ένα κυκλωμα προενίσχυσης το οποίο μάλιστα μπορεί και να αλλάζει ανάλογα την συχνότητα που θες να μετρήσεις.Τώρα για τον κώδικα σίγουρα κάτι χρειάζεται.



Μαριε και έμενα ο προβληματισμός μου είναι για τον κώδικα !
τώρα αυτο που λες για το κύκλωμα προστασίας υπέρτασης στην είσοδο 
είναι το μόνο εύκολο...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Thanos10, σήμερα το πρωί τηλεφώνησα στο κατάστημα που μου έγραψες και μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν ποτέ φέρει οθόνες LCD 1X16!!! Πάντως το συχνόμετρο δουλεύει κανόνι! Το ρύθμισα με καλιμπραρισμένο συχνόμετρο και στους 10MHz έχει ακρίβεια +/-10Hz (στο τελευταίο δεκαδικό). Δεν έβαλα το BFR91 αλλά το 2Ν3904 που το είχα πρόχειρο και έτσι ανεβαίνει μόνο μέχρι τους 42MHz (σιγά το πρόβλημα...).

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη καλησπερα μαλλον δεν θα θυμαται  καλα περσυ την πηρα 15 ευρω ηταν ποιο ακριβη απο την απλη χωρις φωτισμο τελος παντων σου ανεβαζω μια οθονη απο την rs οπως την θελεις www.gr.rs-online.com/web. 18 ευρω εχει ειναι ποιο ακριβη.

----------


## KOKAR

> Σωστό φαίνεται αλλά...καλό θα ήταν να μπει και ένα κυκλωματάκι προστασίας υπέρτασης στην είσοδο καθώς και ένα κυκλωμα προενίσχυσης το οποίο μάλιστα μπορεί και να αλλάζει ανάλογα την συχνότητα που θες να μετρήσεις.Τώρα για τον κώδικα σίγουρα κάτι χρειάζεται.



Μαριε, για δες το παρακάτω κύκλωμα
το θέμα είπαμε είναι με τον προγραμματισμό του PIC και ιδιαίτερα
με το prescaler
http://pdfdata.datasheetsite.com/web/49968/SP8704.pdf

----------


## lynx

KOKAR αν εχεις την καλοσυνη... πετα γρηγορα μερικες φωτογραφιες της διατρητης να δουμε την διακοσμηση που εχεις κανει για να μην ταλαιπωρουμαστε με την τοποθετηση των υλικων.  :Biggrin:   :Blink:

----------


## KOKAR

την ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ λόγω ελεύθερου χρόνου ( και έλλειψης αποχαλκωτικου ) είπα να "μαζοχιστω"......

----------


## lynx

> την ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ λόγω ελεύθερου χρόνου ( και έλλειψης αποχαλκωτικου ) είπα να "μαζοχιστω"......



ωωωω αγαπητεεε της εδωσες και καταλαβε της πλακετας...
ελπιζω να σου εχει μεινει λιγακι καλαι για τη επομενη  :Cool: 

thanx Κωστα!  :Wink:

----------


## gsmaster

Αντι για οθόνη 1*16 μπορείς να βάλεις οθόνη 2*16 χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Απλά θα δείχνει μόνο η πάνω γραμμή.

----------


## KOKAR

μα αυτό έχω κάνει. Το LCD είναι 2 χ 16

----------


## terys2

EBAY στεγνά για οθόνη 1x16  :Smile:

----------


## controlakis

> Δημητρη δεν θυμαμαι ποσα mA θελει ο φωτισμος αν τον τροφοδοτισεις απο τα 5ν βαζεις μια αντισταση 33Ω απο 12ν υπολογισε 150Ω για τον μετρητη
> υπαρχει και ενα αλλο κυκλωμα στο ιδιο σαιτ που δουλευει με τον 16F628 πολυ καλυτερο μια και εχει μεσα τον τελεστικο εχει καλυτερη ακριβεια αυτο εχω φιαξει και εγω.



Thanos καλημέρα.
Αυτό εχω φτιάξει και εγω πρίν απο κανένα εξάμηνο.
Σας στέλνω PCB και φώτογραφίες.
Είχα πρόβλημα και με τα 2 hex για τις 2 οθόνες που εξηγεί ο συγγραφέας.
Με το πρώτο hex μισά γράμματα και Calib και μετά Over έβλεπα συχνότητα 0000000 F1 F2, με το δεύτερο hex Over Range και συχνότητα 000255 μόλις τροφοδοτούσα.
Αλλαξα πυκνωτές τανταλίου σε ηλεκτρολυτικούς, τους mkt το πηνίο σε 82μH & 100μH, τίποτε.
Εχω δεί το rele μόλις ξενικά στιγμιαία άγει για 1 sec περίπου.
Ο Xtal 4.00 Mhz είναι οκ χωρίς αυτόν no Pic, τους 33pf τους εχω αλλάξει.
Εχω εναν JDM Programmer που δείχνει να γράφει και να σβήνει έτσι λέει...
Αν κάποιος δεί κάτι στο τυπωμένο στα υλικά, η εχει να προτείνει ας βοηθήσει. 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και εγώ με το PCB αν δεν εχω λάθος αλλά το εχω δεί αρκετές φορές.
Βοηθάτε αδέρφια!!!
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## KOKAR

> Thanos καλημέρα.
> Αυτό εχω φτιάξει και εγω πρίν απο κανένα εξάμηνο.
> Σας στέλνω PCB και φώτογραφίες.
> Είχα πρόβλημα και με τα 2 hex για τις 2 οθόνες που εξηγεί ο συγγραφέας.
> Με το πρώτο hex μισά γράμματα και Calib και μετά Over έβλεπα συχνότητα 0000000 F1 F2, με το δεύτερο hex Over Range και συχνότητα 000255 μόλις τροφοδοτούσα.
> Αλλαξα πυκνωτές τανταλίου σε ηλεκτρολυτικούς, τους mkt το πηνίο σε 82μH & 100μH, τίποτε.
> Εχω δεί το rele μόλις ξενικά στιγμιαία άγει για 1 sec περίπου.
> Ο Xtal 4.00 Mhz είναι οκ χωρίς αυτόν no Pic, τους 33pf τους εχω αλλάξει.
> Εχω εναν JDM Programmer που δείχνει να γράφει και να σβήνει έτσι λέει...
> ...



το πρόβλημα σου είναι στο ρελε. είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εγώ , το ρελε που πήρα είχε πολικότητα ( έχει ενσωματωμένη την δίοδο ) μόλις αντίστρεψα τα καλώδια που πάνε στο ρελε όλα ήταν ΟΚ

----------


## controlakis

> το πρόβλημα σου είναι στο ρελε. είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εγώ , το ρελε που πήρα είχε πολικότητα ( έχει ενσωματωμένη την δίοδο ) μόλις αντίστρεψα τα καλώδια που πάνε στο ρελε όλα ήταν ΟΚ



Ευχαριστώ KOKAR για την ανταπόκριση.
Παράλληλα με το πηνίο εννοείς, απο το datasheet δείχνει πως 6 ανοδος 2 κάθοδος, όπως πρέπει να είναι ή μήπως όχι, εχει την ίδια φορά με την δίοδο που συνδέει στο 13 του pic για να οδηγήσει το rele.
Στέλνω πάλι φώτο ακριβώς όπως το έχω στην τοπολογία της πλακέτας.

----------


## KOKAR

την δίοδο την έχει ενσωματωμένη το ρελε , για αυτό άλλωστε έχει και την πολικότητα πάνω στο ρελε και συγκεκριμένα στο πηνίο του .Tωρα για το άλλο πρόβλημα που είπες ότι σου δείχνει σε 2 γραμμές "μισά γράμματα και Calib και μετά Over" αυτό οφείλετε στο ότι πρέπει να έχεις γειωμένο το πιν 10 του pic ( to pin 10 όταν είναι ανοιχτό τότε δείχνει σε μια γραμμή ενώ όταν είναι γειωμένο δείχνει σε 2 γραμμές όπως ακριβώς αναφέρεις )

----------


## controlakis

> την δίοδο την έχει ενσωματωμένη το ρελε , για αυτό άλλωστε έχει και την πολικότητα πάνω στο ρελε και συγκεκριμένα στο πηνίο του .Tωρα για το άλλο πρόβλημα που είπες ότι σου δείχνει σε 2 γραμμές "μισά γράμματα και Calib και μετά Over" αυτό οφείλετε στο ότι πρέπει να έχεις γειωμένο το πιν 10 του pic ( to pin 10 όταν είναι ανοιχτό τότε δείχνει σε μια γραμμή ενώ όταν είναι γειωμένο δείχνει σε 2 γραμμές όπως ακριβώς αναφέρεις )



Ευχαριστώ και πάλι να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι το 10 του PIC Β4 γείωση οκ, το Enable Signal ποδαράκι 6 του LCD στον αέρα?

----------


## KOKAR

εγω εχω τον 16F84 ενω εσυ εχεις τον 16f628......

----------


## KOKAR

εσυ ποιο κυκλωμα εχεις φτιαξει ?
για ανεβασε το σχηματικο

----------


## controlakis

> εσυ ποιο κυκλωμα εχεις φτιαξει ?
> για ανεβασε το σχηματικο



http://www.marc.org.au/various/LCM2.pdf

Ο συγγραφέας όπως είπα δίνει 2 hex σε περίπτωση που βλέπεις μόνο 8 ψηφία στο lcd στην περίπτωση όμως του 2 hex δεν δουλεύει τπτ, μόνο Over Range ένδειξη απο αρχής.

----------


## Mousakias

> την ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ λόγω ελεύθερου χρόνου ( και έλλειψης αποχαλκωτικου ) είπα να "μαζοχιστω"......



Τέλειο. Ειδικά η τρίτη φώτο που δίνεις ... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

> http://www.marc.org.au/various/LCM2.pdf
> 
> Ο συγγραφέας όπως είπα δίνει 2 hex σε περίπτωση που βλέπεις μόνο 8 ψηφία στο lcd στην περίπτωση όμως του 2 hex δεν δουλεύει τπτ, μόνο Over Range ένδειξη απο αρχής.





στην δική σου περίπτωση το pin 10 δεν ισχύει…..

----------


## controlakis

> στην δική σου περίπτωση το pin 10 δεν ισχύει…..



 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

Αν παραβλέψεις το πρόβλημα με τις 2 γραμμές τεσταρε τον ρελε
Να κάνεις τουλάχιστον την κατασκευή να δουλέψει έστω και έτσι..

----------


## terys2

Με pic16f84 ή με pic16f628 το κύκλωμα είναι το ίδιο καλό στης μετρήσεις  :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

Στις μετρήσεις είναι το ίδιο καλά και τα δυο, το πρόβλημα
Είναι ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούν  τα ίδια πιν και αυτό γιατί το
16F628 έχει ενσωματωμένους τους comparator
για αυτό και δεν χρειάζεται πλέον το LM311

----------


## Thanos10

Το δευτερο κυκλωμα με το 16F628 λειτουργια.

----------


## SV1EDG

"Μαριε, για δες το παρακάτω κύκλωμα
το θέμα είπαμε είναι με τον προγραμματισμό του PIC και ιδιαίτερα
με το prescaler"

Τι σκαλήσαμε πάλι...Παλιό project και ανολοκλήρωτο.Παραθέτω μικρό υλικό που είχα βρει.Nα πούμε ότι ο prescaler δεν χρειάζεται επικοινωνία με τον pic.Απλά κάνει μια διαίρεση /64,/128 ή /256 ανάλογα με το την τάση που έχει σε σθγκεκριμένο Pin (+5,0,στον αέρα).Ειχα δοθλέψει το U664.Τουλάχιστον έτσι το είχα φτιάξει (μέχρι σε ένα σημείο τότε).Mετά ο AVR έπαιρνε το αποτέλεσμα και το επεξεργαζόνταν.Αν θυμάμαι χρειαζόνταν και ένα κύκλωμα ECL σε TTL.

----------


## SV1EDG

κι άλλα δύο...

----------


## KOKAR

Μαριε συμφωνούμε, σχέδια υπάρχουν πολλά αλλά αυτή την διαίρεση /64 /128 /256 θα πρέπει να την υπολογίζει και ο PIC , έτσι δεν είναι η κάνω κάπου λάθος?
λες να βρεθεί κανένας "μάστορας" στους PIC να το προχωρήσει καθόλου
το θέμα?

----------


## controlakis

> Αν παραβλέψεις το πρόβλημα με τις 2 γραμμές τεσταρε τον ρελε
> Να κάνεις τουλάχιστον την κατασκευή να δουλέψει έστω και έτσι..



Διόρθωσα το πρόβλημα με το Display.
Αλλαξα rele σε αναλογικό, δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα στην πολικότητα του reed και το δοκίμασα ξανά επίσης εργάζετε.
Αλλαξα και τους 1nf, και τους τανταλίου.
Αλλαξα και πηνίο.
Δεν εχω και πάλι ταλάντωση όμως.
Ερωτηση μπάς και μου κάνει κόλπα το 16F628A 1/P ή εγώ δεν ξέρω τις παραμέτρους του programmer.
Εχω προγραμματίσει 3 με διαφορετικό hex πάλι τα ίδια.
Επίσης τα υλικά τα βλέπω σχεδόν ίδια με του Thanos εκτός των 1nf.
Μήπως υπάρχει πλακέτα όπως του Thanos που να έβλεπα τι εχω κάνει λάθος ή αν έβλεπε κανένα έμπειρο μάτι τη δική μου γιατί η πρεσβυωπία εχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο, επίσης εχω μετρήσει για βραχυκυκλώματα παντού...

Υ.Γ. Τι να πώ... :Sad:  όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια νιώθω άχρηστος... :Cursing: 
Στέλνω τα Hex

----------


## controlakis

Κανείς βρε παιδιά?
Καμμιά βοήθεια τπτ?

----------


## terys2

Έλα φίλε ανέβασε το ακριβές schematic του project όπως το έφτιαξες,μαζί με της αλλαγές στης τιμές των υλικών.

----------


## controlakis

Γειά και χαρά σου φίλε.
Τα εχω ανεβάσει όλα εδω μέσα φωτογραφίες, σχέδιο, αλλαγές, hex, πλακέτα, silk & bottom.
Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει τελικά με τον comparator πιθανή ταλάντωση κ.λ.π.
Απο οτι βλέπω όταν κάνει calibration κλείνει κύκλωμα να συγκρίνει τον πυκνωτή αναφοράς, μετά ανοίγει ο διακόπτης και την στιγμή αυτή Over Range, συχνότητα F1, F2 0000000.

Ομως σας παραθέτω και πάλι οτι εχω κάνει.

Αυτό εχω φτιάξει και εγω πρίν απο κανένα εξάμηνο.
Σας στέλνω PCB και φώτογραφίες.
Είχα πρόβλημα και με τα 2 hex για τις 2 οθόνες που εξηγεί ο συγγραφέας.
Με το πρώτο hex μισά γράμματα και Calib και μετά Over έβλεπα συχνότητα 0000000 F1 F2, με το δεύτερο hex Over Range και συχνότητα 000000 μόλις τροφοδοτούσα.
Αλλαξα πυκνωτές τανταλίου σε ηλεκτρολυτικούς, τους mkt το πηνίο σε 82μH & 100μH, τίποτε.
Εχω δεί το rele μόλις ξενικά στιγμιαία άγει για 1 sec περίπου.
Ο Xtal 4.00 Mhz είναι οκ χωρίς αυτόν no Pic, τους 33pf τους εχω αλλάξει.
Εχω εναν JDM Programmer που δείχνει να γράφει και να σβήνει έτσι λέει...
Αν κάποιος δεί κάτι στο τυπωμένο στα υλικά, η εχει να προτείνει ας βοηθήσει. 
Μετά απο μερικές ώρες...
Διόρθωσα το πρόβλημα με το Display.
Αλλαξα rele σε αναλογικό, δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα στην πολικότητα του πηνίου του reed λόγω διόδου και το δοκίμασα ξανά επίσης εργάζετε.
Αλλαξα και τους 1nf, και τους τανταλίου.
Αλλαξα και πηνίο.
Δεν εχω και πάλι ταλάντωση όμως.
Ερωτηση μπάς και μου κάνει κόλπα το 16F628A 1/P ή εγώ δεν ξέρω τις παραμέτρους του programmer.
Εχω προγραμματίσει 3 με διαφορετικό hex πάλι τα ίδια.
Επίσης τα υλικά τα βλέπω ίδια με του Thanos10 εκτός των 1nf.
Μήπως υπάρχει πλακέτα όπως του Thanos10 που να έβλεπα τι εχω κάνει λάθος ή αν έβλεπε κανένα έμπειρο μάτι τη δική μου γιατί η πρεσβυωπία εχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο, επίσης εχω μετρήσει για βραχυκυκλώματα παντού...

Το σχέδιο είναι εδώ
http://www.marc.org.au/various/LCM2.pdf
Τα PCB, HEX, FOTO ακολουθούν.

Ευχαριστώ για την διάθεση σας για βοήθεια.

----------


## lynx

λοιπον επειδη βλεπω οτι το συγκεκριμενο εχει τις δυσκολιες του και επειδη
δεν εχω τα χημικα τωρα.. και δεν ειναι να το κανουμε σε διατρητη και να μην δουλευει...

τι θα λεγατε λοιπον για αυτο εδω που φενεται πιο αξιοπηστο, μετραει πηνια ως 10Η και πυκνωτες ως 6700υF και συχνοτητα μιας που αναφερθηκε απο τον KOKAR πριν και πιστευω οτι αυτη η λειτουργια ειναι πολυ χρησιμη.

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=...=f&oq=lcf+mete

το λινκ ειναι το δευτερο που εχει ενα PDF δεν δινω κατευθειαν το link μιας και μπορει να ειναι αντιθετο με τους κανονισμους του φορουμ να υπαρχουν direct links σε τετοιες πηγες.

----------


## terys2

Λοιπόν να σε ρωτήσω το ρελέ οπλίζει ?Αν οπλίζει πρέπει να γράφει στην οθόνη calibrating σε μέτρηση πηνίων βραχυκυκλωμένη η έξοδος και σε μέτρηση πυκνωτών ανοιχτή η έξοδος πρέπει να την έχεις.Βάλε πηνίο των 100μΗ αφου αυτό λέει το pdf.Η οθόνη τη γράφει πάνω όταν κάνεις όλα αυτά?

----------


## KOKAR

> Λοιπόν να σε ρωτήσω το ρελέ οπλίζει ?Αν οπλίζει πρέπει να γράφει στην οθόνη calibrating σε μέτρηση πηνίων βραχυκυκλωμένη η έξοδος και σε μέτρηση πυκνωτών ανοιχτή η έξοδος πρέπει να την έχεις.Βάλε πηνίο των 100μΗ αφου αυτό λέει το pdf.Η οθόνη τη γράφει πάνω όταν κάνεις όλα αυτά?



το ότι to LCD γράφει calibrating δεν σημαίνει οτι οπλίζει και το ρελε ,στην δική μου περίπτωση τουλάχιστον δεν ίσχυε

ερώτηση στον *controlakis*
όταν τροφοδοτείς το κύκλωμα και βλέπεις το calibrating ακούς τον ρελε να οπλίζει ?

----------


## controlakis

> το ότι to LCD γράφει calibrating δεν σημαίνει οτι οπλίζει και το ρελε ,στην δική μου περίπτωση τουλάχιστον δεν ίσχυε
> 
> ερώτηση στον *controlakis*
> όταν τροφοδοτείς το κύκλωμα και βλέπεις το calibrating ακούς τον ρελε να οπλίζει ?



Οπως σας γράφω και πιό πάνω όντως οπλίζει όταν γράφει calibrating.
Αμέσως μετά περίπου 1 sec αφοπλίζει και γράφει OVER RANGE.
Δεν είναι το ρελέ...

----------


## controlakis

> Λοιπόν να σε ρωτήσω το ρελέ οπλίζει ?Αν οπλίζει πρέπει να γράφει στην οθόνη calibrating σε μέτρηση πηνίων βραχυκυκλωμένη η έξοδος και σε μέτρηση πυκνωτών ανοιχτή η έξοδος πρέπει να την έχεις.Βάλε πηνίο των 100μΗ αφου αυτό λέει το pdf.Η οθόνη τη γράφει πάνω όταν κάνεις όλα αυτά?



Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις ανοιχτό για πυκνωτή βραχυκυκλωμενο για πηνίο calibrating και μετά 1 sec Over Range.

----------


## SV1EDG

"Μαριε συμφωνούμε, σχέδια υπάρχουν πολλά αλλά αυτή την διαίρεση /64 /128 /256 θα πρέπει να την υπολογίζει και ο PIC , έτσι δεν είναι η κάνω κάπου λάθος?
λες να βρεθεί κανένας "μάστορας" στους PIC να το προχωρήσει καθόλου
το θέμα?"

Σωστά τα λές Κώστα,πρέπει να υπολογίζεται.Οσο για τον μάστορα να βάλουμε αγγελία? :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: .Οπώς το φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να αποθηκεύεται η μετρούμενη τιμή ας πούμε σε μια μεταβλητή Α,να διαιρείται με τον λόγο του prescaler,να αποθηκεύεται σε μια τιμή Β η οποία και θα απεικονίζεται.Αυτά χοντρικά.Μπορεί ενα πινάκι να συνδέεται σε διακόπτη τριών θέσεων και ανάλογα την θέση να "λέει" τον PIC με τι να διαιρέση.

----------


## KOKAR

> Οπως σας γράφω και πιό πάνω όντως οπλίζει όταν γράφει calibrating.
> Αμέσως μετά περίπου 1 sec αφοπλίζει και γράφει OVER RANGE.
> Δεν είναι το ρελέ...



μήπως τότε δεν "γεφυρώνει" τισ σωστές επαφές ο ρελες? στον δικό μου η κοινή επαφή είναι αυτη που είναι κοντά στο πηνίο του ρελε και κάτι άλλο, χρησιμοποίησε τισ επαφές που είναι Ν/C δηλαδή κλειστές σε ηρεμία.

----------


## terys2

Είναι απλό αν γεφυρώνει της σωστές τότε εχεις πρόβλημα στην ταλάντωση που σημαίνει το πηνίο είναι off ή ο πυκνωτής..όταν λέω off εννοώ δεν πάιζει στην συχνότητα του ΗΕΧ.Εμένα μου το έκανε στην αρχή γιατί δεν είχα ένα πηνίο αλλά άθροισμα πηνίων για να φτάσω 82μΗ και με πέταγε over range όλη την ώρα,μέχρι να βρώ το σωστό άθροισμα  :Wink:  Βάλε ένα πηνίο μεταβλητό αν είσαι σίγουρος για τον πυκνωτή και κοίτα να δεις τι παίζει...Φυσικά το πηνίο για σένα πρέπει να είναι 100μΗ από ότι βλέπω οπότε βάλε στο 82μΗ ένα μεταβλητό σε σειρά πηνίο και δοκίμασε να κάνεις calibration...

----------


## KOKAR

> Γειά και χαρά σου φίλε.
> Τα εχω ανεβάσει όλα εδω μέσα φωτογραφίες, σχέδιο, αλλαγές, hex, πλακέτα, silk & bottom.
> Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει τελικά με τον comparator πιθανή ταλάντωση κ.λ.π.
> *Απο οτι βλέπω όταν κάνει calibration κλείνει κύκλωμα να συγκρίνει τον πυκνωτή αναφοράς, μετά ανοίγει ο διακόπτης και την στιγμή αυτή Over Range, συχνότητα F1, F2 0000000.*
> 
> για να σου δείχνει 00000000 σημαίνει οτι η F1 είναι ίση με την F2
> δες το παρακάτω σχήμα από το site *αυτό*
> από τον παρακάτω πινάκα για να είναι η F1 ίση με την F2 σημαίνει 
> οτι ο ρελες δεν βάζει - βγάζει τον Ccal
> ...



μήπως σου έχει ξεφύγει κάτι από τον επιλογικο
διακόπτη L-C ?? κάτι λάθος στην καλωδίωση ίσως?

αν τώρα το ρελε σου δουλεύει κανονικά και κλείνει τις σωστές επαφές
 μήπως χρησιμοποιείς λάθος ΗΕΧ ?
  από οτι βλέπω *εδω* υπάρχουν διάφορες εκδόσεις του ΗΕΧ και η τελευταία
  είναι η *lc007b.hex που είναι για τον 16F628* ενώ η *lc007a.hex είναι για
τον 16F84* ....

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε ακη δυστηχως δεν εχω το τυπωμενο γιατι μετα απο βλαβη στο PC&Format εχασα πολλα  το κυκλωμα δουλευει στην αρχη το εφιαξα με το τυπωμενο που εχει το Link και δουλευε κανονικα παροτι εχει χημα καλωδια εγω εφιαξα αλλο τυπωμενο στης διαστασεις του κουτιου και μου αρεσει να δινω ποιο επεγγελματικη οψη στις κατασκευες μου και αποτι βλεπεις στις φοτο η κατασκευη λειτουργει καλα μιλαμε παντα για την κατασκευη με το 16F628.

----------


## controlakis

> Φιλε ακη δυστηχως δεν εχω το τυπωμενο γιατι μετα απο βλαβη στο PC&Format εχασα πολλα το κυκλωμα δουλευει στην αρχη το εφιαξα με το τυπωμενο που εχει το Link και δουλευε κανονικα παροτι εχει χημα καλωδια εγω εφιαξα αλλο τυπωμενο στης διαστασεις του κουτιου και μου αρεσει να δινω ποιο επεγγελματικη οψη στις κατασκευες μου και αποτι βλεπεις στις φοτο η κατασκευη λειτουργει καλα μιλαμε παντα για την κατασκευη με το 16F628.



Δεν πειράζει φίλε αν θές πές μου απο πού το κουτί της κατασκευής οι πυκνωτές 1nf και ο ωραίος μεταγωγός και οι αντιστάσεις απο digital ίσως και πόσο?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## terys2

Δείτε και εδώ μερικές photo από το l-c meter  :Biggrin: www.polytexnitys.blogspot.com

----------


## briko

prescaler  οπως ο  U664 η SAB6456 που αναφερει ο SV1EDG που μπορουμε να βρουμε εντος χωρας  κα αν ξερουμε περιπου κοστος

----------


## SV1EDG

Δες εδώ για το SAB6456:

http://www.darlas.gr/comersus/store/...1501&curPage=2

Τώρα,για άλλα είχα κάνει μια βόλτα στο Φανό και μου είχε δώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο αλλά πρέπει να ψάξω να βρώ πιο ήταν.

----------


## dovegroup

> Διόρθωσα το πρόβλημα με το Display.
> Αλλαξα rele σε αναλογικό, δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα στην πολικότητα του reed και το δοκίμασα ξανά επίσης εργάζετε.
> Αλλαξα και τους 1nf, και τους τανταλίου.
> Αλλαξα και πηνίο.
> Δεν εχω και πάλι ταλάντωση όμως.
> Ερωτηση μπάς και μου κάνει κόλπα το 16F628A 1/P ή εγώ δεν ξέρω τις παραμέτρους του programmer.
> Εχω προγραμματίσει 3 με διαφορετικό hex πάλι τα ίδια.
> Επίσης τα υλικά τα βλέπω σχεδόν ίδια με του Thanos εκτός των 1nf.
> Μήπως υπάρχει πλακέτα όπως του Thanos που να έβλεπα τι εχω κάνει λάθος ή αν έβλεπε κανένα έμπειρο μάτι τη δική μου γιατί η πρεσβυωπία εχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο, επίσης εχω μετρήσει για βραχυκυκλώματα παντού...
> ...



 
Καλημέρα αγαπητέ.
Με έκανες και είδα το κύκλωμα σου, σχηματικά και τυπωμένο φαίνετε σωστό τουλάχιστον σε επίπεδο συνδεσμολογίας.
Δύο πραγματάκια...
1. Στο κύκλωμα απο οτι είδα προτείνει 16F628 & οχι 16F628A.
2. Πιθανή παρασιτική ταλάντωση ίσως?
Ο Whiz σε άλλη κατασκευή παρόμοια επισήμανε διαφορά στην λειτουργία του 16F628 & 16F628A ίσως και εκεί να ωφείλετε το Over range - Time Out.
Πιθανά να δεί την απάντηση και να σου δώσει μιά ιδέα :Smile: .

----------


## KOKAR

ήρθε ο καιρός να μπει και σε κουτί.....
κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ !

----------


## weather1967

Τελικα την εφτιαξα και εγω αυτην την κατασκευη,και δουλευει αψογα.
Να ευχαριστησω τον φιλο Θανο για το λινκ .
Το δουλευω με reed relay και με την version 2 με τον pic16F628A

Περισσοτερες φωτος βημα-βημα η κατασκευη ,υπαρχουν στην παρακατω ιστοσελιδα 

http://users.otenet.gr/~meteo/project_LC-meter.html

Μερικες ενδεικτικες φωτος.
Ειναι το πανω -πανω ,απλα τα εχω κανει ράφια τα οργανα μετρησης. :Rolleyes:

----------


## weather1967

Ανεβασα και ενα βιντεο 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUcEuJ_9yhM"]YouTube- LC meter[/ame]

----------


## kopla

Πολύ ωραία τα έφτιαξες Δημήτρη

----------


## weather1967

> Πολύ ωραία τα έφτιαξες Δημήτρη



Σέ ευχαριστώ Κλεομένη

----------


## nikknikk4

μπράβο Δημήτρη 
ήταν να μην πάρεις programmer για pic στο ταβάνι θα φτάσουν οι κατασκευές σου .  :Smile: 

.

----------


## antonis_x

> ...
> 1. Στο κύκλωμα απο οτι είδα προτείνει 16F628 & οχι 16F628A.
> ...
> Ο Whiz σε άλλη κατασκευή παρόμοια επισήμανε διαφορά στην λειτουργία του 16F628 & 16F628A ίσως και εκεί να ωφείλετε το Over range - Time Out.
> ...



Για όποιον θέλει να δεί τις διαφορές του 16f628 από τον 16f628a αναφέρονται στη σελίδα 172 του datasheet 16f628a

Το datasheet:
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...Doc/40044G.pdf



weather1967 συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## weather1967

Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα και Αντώνη 
Τελικα το γνωστο ρητο των τεχνικων : που λεει η κατι θα το τελειωσεις και θα το ανοιξης και με την μια θα δουλευει ,η θα σε παιδέψη....... μεχρι να δουλεψει ,Βγαινει αληθινη ,διαβασα ολο αυτο το thread και τα προβληματα που υπηρχαν ,εγω βρηκα τον pic16F628 Α ,κοιταξα και για τον απλο χωρις Α ,αλλα ο Φανός δεν τον ειχε,ε λεω 2,5 ευρω εχει αν δεν δουλευει θα παραγειλω τον απλο χωρις Α .Τελικα ομως απο οτι βλεπω με το ΗΕΧ της ιστοσελιδας του Αυστραλού δουλευει μια χαρά ,το λεει μεσα παντος ο Αυστραλος οτι εχει πειραματιστη και τον Α και το ΗΕΧ δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα.

Tο τυπωμενο,ειναι ακριβως αυτο που εχει στην ιστοσελιδα του ο Αυστραλός 

Νικο ειναι πορωση τελικα οι pic  :Smile: ,εχει δικιο ο Θανος που καταπιανετε με αυτα.

----------


## Thanos10

Μπραβο Δημητρη ωραια τα εχεις φιαξει ολα η δευτερη επιλογη με τον 16F628 ειναι η καλυτερη.

----------


## weather1967

Σε ευχαριστω Θανο ,να εισαι καλα εσυ που ανοιγης τους δρομους  :Wink: .
Παντος εμενα δουλευει κανονικα οπως ειδες και στο βιντεο ,και σαν καπασιτομετρο και σαν πηνιομετρο,ποια ειναι τελικα η διαφορα μεταξυ του Α και του απλου 16F628 ?

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη η διαφορα μεταξυ 16f628Α&16f628 ειναι στην εφαρμογη της γραφης και στην διαγραφη της μνημης flash ετσι ο κωδικας εχει διαφορα μεταξυ τους αν βαλεις να προγραματισεις 16f628A και το ΗΕΧ ειναι γραμμενο για 16f628 θα δεις οτι δεν μπορεις να το κανεις.

----------


## tzitzikas

σκέφτομαι να κατασκευάσω το συγκεκριμένο lc meter με pic 16f84 ijUZoYL5pq . βασικα το χρειαζομαι για να κατασκευασω καποια πηνία της τάξης μέχρι 10μΗ. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα όσους το έχουν κατασκευάσει με επιτυχία.
1) έχει κάποιος το αρχείο ΗΕΧ που λειτουργεί σωστά (όποιος το έχει ας το φορτώσει εδω γιατι είδα υπάρχουν πολλά ΗΕΧ)
2) Τα LK1,LK2,LK3 ειναι γεφυρώματα?και αν ναι ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα?
3) ο Ccal είναι πυκνωτής 1000pf με 0,5% ανοχή? Σε τι χρησιμεύει?
4) Για τρανζίστορ PNP που έχω κυκλώσει με τον μπλε κυκλο τι τρανζίστορ χρησιμοποιήσατε?
5) Το RY1 είναι ρελέ 5vdc στο οποίο χρησιμοποιούμε την επαφή ΝΟ και όταν πάρει τάση το πηνιο του γειώνει το κάτω άκρο του Ccal?
6) Το push-οn button "zero" τι ακριβώς κάνει?
7)  Το l--c διπλός μεταγωγέας είναι διακόπτης (στο κόκκινο κύκλο) που το ενα βελάκι ειναι ενωμένο με το πιν1 και το άλλο με το πιν3 και όταν του αλλάξω θέση τότε αυτο που ήταν στο 1 πάει στο 2 και αυτό που ήταν στο 3 πάει στο 4?
Σε ποιά θέση μετράει χωρητικότητα και σε ποιά αυτεπαγωγή?
10)- Η δίοδος 1Ν914 βρίσκεται έυκολα στο εμπόριο? Αν οχι με ποια αντικαθίστατε?
9) Υπάρχει κάποιο τυπωμένο για το κύκλωμα? (αν έχετε κατι καλό κάντε το ποστ εδώ)
10) Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω οθόνη 2Χ16 ? (γιατι έχω μία). χρειάζεται καμια τροποποίηση?
11) χρειάζεται καμια ρυθμιση το κύκλωμα ή δουλεύει απευθείας?

----------


## weather1967

Φιλε Παναγιώτη 
Eχω φτιαξει την δευτερη εκδοση με τον  PIC16F628 που εχει μεσα ενσωματωμενο το ολοκληρωμενο 

Η ιστοσελιδα με το σχεδιο και λεπτομερειες ειναι εδω,και στα εξηγη ολα ,με λεπτομερεια ακομα και ποιοι πυκνωτες πρεπει να ειναι ΜΚΤ-Τανταλιου, ,καθως και το ΗΕΧ το οποιο δουλευει ο συγκεκριμενος pic,αντιστασεις εβαλα με ανοχη 1 %

http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu....lc/index2.html

Το τυπωμενο ειναι εδω 

http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu..../lc/LC-PCB.bmp

Και εδω η συνδεσμολογια των υλικων ,σου δειχνη ευκολα και το σχεδιο την συνδεση του διπλου διακοπτη 

http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu....ce/lc/LCM2.pdf

Το HEX ειναι εδω

http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu....ce/lc/lc2a.hex

Eχει και το δικο μου γεφυρωματα που απλα ειναι για να καλιμπραρεις το οργανο βαζεις την γεφυρα και γνωριζοντας μια τιμη πυκνωτη η πηνιου το φερνεις κοντυτερα στην πιο ακριβη τιμη και μετα βγαζεις την γεφυρα και μενει το καλιμπραρισμα.

Το push button μηδενιζει το οργανο κανει reset

H διοδος αντικαθισταται με την κλασική 1Ν 4148

Και εγω οθονη 2 χ 16 χρησιμοποιω 

Ο ρελλες που χρησιμοποιησα 5 volt ειναι reed relay

Εδω εχω μερικες φωτος απο το project ,φτιαχτο αφοβα Παναγιωτη δουλευει μια χαρα 

http://users.otenet.gr/~meteo/project_LC-meter.html

----------


## tzitzikas

σε ευχαριστω πολυ! θελω να το κανω με το pic16F84 που εχω αρκετα κομματια. το hex που εδωσες λινκ για πιο pic ειναι?η καλύτερα ειναι με pic16F628
μια ερωτηση για αρχή. το τυπωμένο τι διαστάσεις έχει?

----------


## chip

Τον τελείωσα χτες με Pic16f84 και δεν δουλεύει σε μένα καλά.
Τον έκανα προσεγμένα σε διάτρητη πλακέτα (δεν ξέρω αν φταίει αυτό) και δουλεύει χάλια! χωρίς πυκνωτή για μέτρηση κάνει το μηδενισμό του συνεχίζει να δείχνει μηδέν μέτρηση και μετά από 1 δευτερόλεπτο αρχίζει να βγάζει τρελές τιμές από αρκετά pf έως και μερικά nf.
Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω τη του φταίει (στο τμήμα του ταλαντωτή υποθέτω)
Πηνίο δεν είχα 82μH και έβαλα 100μΗ αλλά δεν πρέπει να φταίει αυτό, πυκνωτές έβαλα καινούριους αλλά αντιστάσεις κάποιες ήταν παλιές (καμιά 30 χρονών ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω)...

----------


## weather1967

Παναγιώτη το τυπωμενο ειναι 8,5 χ 5 cm

To hex που εδωσα στο λινκ ειναι για τον PIC16F628

Απο οτι εχουν πει παιδια που εφτιαξαν την πρωτη εκδοση οπως ο Νικος (Τerrys2)  και ο Κώστας (kokar) δουλευει καλα,απλα η δευτερη εκδοση εχει ενσωματωμενο το ολοκληρωμενο μεσα στον pic16F628.
O Θανος που γνωριζει περισσοτερα απο pic αναφερε σε ενα post οτι με την δευτερη εκδοση pic16F628 ειναι καλυτερη.

----------


## terys2

Και με την πρώτη έκδοση καλά πάει το σύστημα  :Biggrin:   Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα  :Tongue2:

----------


## Apostolh

Καλησπέρα σας έχετε κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά.
Προσπαθώ να το φταιξω και εγώ άλλα από λάθος πήρα τον PIC16F628A και το προγραμματιζο με τον προγραμματιστη PICKIT 2 και το πρόβλημα μου ειναι οτι η οθονη δεν μου δειγνη τιποτα απολυτος δοκιμασα ολα τα Hex file και τιποτα δεν κανει. Δοκιμασα και το blink μπας και εχει καει το PIC με το Blink λητουργει μια χαρα. Και δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το προβλημα μου στο pic16f628A και δνε μπορω να το κανω να μου δειξει κατι η οθονη??

----------

